# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Hogedruksreiniger

## Corneille

*Op de beginpagina staat een advertentie over een hogedrukreiniger. Let goed op. Er kan met legionella besmet water in achtergebleven zijn. Spoel voordat u gaat reiniger de slangen en het apparaat goed door, minimaal 5 minuten.*

----------

